# Ballistic chart?



## Steelhead Junky (Sep 10, 2006)

Does any buddy know of any free ballistic charts on the internet? My main focus right now is a 22LR and a 22-250. I will be sighting in these rifles this weekend and would like to do a little research before I go out. Thanks guys...


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

you can go to most of the ammo manufacturers web sites and they have the charts... remington ammo, winchester ammo.... just search them on your browser and you should find what you are looking for...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Good advice. Remember, Google is your friend. Try this site. It's from the Guns and Ammo people. They probably know a thing or two about ballistics. The site will default to the centerfire cartridge page but if you go to the Site Resources menu on the left of the page you will see "Ballistic Charts" right under that. Click that and it will take you to a page that has 5 drop down menus for centerfire, rimfire long gun and pistol, shotshells and pistol cartridges. Just hit the desired drop menu and it will list a variety of bullet calibers. Choose one and hit the red right-arrow and they break it down by specific bullet types and weight. They list HUNDREDS. Hope this helps and good luck at the range.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ballistic ... ic-tables/


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's a great one.

http://www.biggameinfo.com/BalCalc.aspx
GAJoe


----------

